
A Bug and a Crash - lioeters
https://around.com/ariane.html
======
lioeters
Repost but a good one, methinks.. Isn't this line as relevant as ever?

 _" There is no life today without software," says Frank Lanza, an executive
vice president of the American rocket maker Lockheed Martin. "The world would
probably just collapse."_

